# blue ct x black pk



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

the goal here is black ctpks, i have no idea what kind of a father the male is but i guess i'll find out after i've released the female.
the pair:


----------



## aaronpham (Feb 15, 2015)

How's it going?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with it! I've seen nice ctpk's and ones with horribly messy fins. I'm interested in how many generations it takes to have nice fins.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

I love ctpk so I am subscribing, good luck


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

they spawned two days ago and at first I was going to take the female out because he was eating eggs. I found a small batch hidden away really well I'm going to raise them but I'm going to breed the same pair next week to increase the number of fry. The eggs took awhile to hatch and I'm going to wait another day before starting on the brine shrimp culture


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with them!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks sadist, but unfortunately he ate the fry. So I'll try them again late next week


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bummer! Well, at least he'll be fattened up a bit for next week. Hopefully, he'll learn how to be a better father next time.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

yay so they spawned again. it took about 30 min before she started dropping eggs. he was being so, so horrible even when she was nudging him to the point that i nearly removed her. hopefully this batch will go better than the last


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope so, too!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I was so angry... He ate all the eggs right after spawning. I happened to move the silk grass plant away which may have contributed to this since it provided alot of cover. Sigh. Sucks. I did find a much better looking male though.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad you found a better male.


----------

